# RED EYES?



## StaffyDaddy

I'm going to come off sounding like a fool on this one... But are red eyes a sign of allergies??? 

Just like any other puppy, Chino loves to play outside. He is 17 weeks and UTD on all of his shots.. 

He doesn't have any food allergies that I am aware of... But lately his eyes have just been red.. Day in and out.. 

Any guesses as to why?


----------



## BmoreTrue

max's eyes are always red sometimes with discharge...the vet attributed it to allergies. he comes to work with me and its pretty dusty. i often get accused of getting my dog high haha


----------



## StaffyDaddy

No dust where I work, and no discharge. So what is it that your dog is allergic to?


----------



## BmoreTrue

StaffyDaddy said:


> No dust where I work, and no discharge. So what is it that your dog is allergic to?


air? haha not exactly sure


----------



## mygirlmaile

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm going to come off sounding like a fool on this one... But are red eyes a sign of allergies???
> 
> Just like any other puppy, Chino loves to play outside. He is 17 weeks and UTD on all of his shots..
> 
> He doesn't have any food allergies that I am aware of... But lately his eyes have just been red.. Day in and out..
> 
> Any guesses as to why?


Tell him to lay off the weed. Sheesh Chino!  JUSSSSTTTT kidding. I know allergy season is really bad for a lot of people right now...so maybe baby Chino is experiencing allergies? Sounds plausible.


----------



## Marty

In my case with Lilbit it don't have anything to do with allergies, hell she can just see a collar and gets all red eyed in the house, shes just high strung and knows shes going out and you best be holding on LOL


----------



## Hirihat

It may also be dry eye. One of my dogs get very dry and we use a moisture ointment every now and again. It's basically a thick saline so it moisturizes, doesn't hurt and protects them from wind and such. With her, if she stares into the fan for a few, she starts getting pink much less if it is windy outside! LOL


----------



## redog

Lucy gets red eyes when shes pissed or when she shes fixated on the flirt.


----------



## Carriana

Are we talking about the actual eyes here or the skin surrounding the eyes? 

Loki gets it around his eyes after exercise. I think it's just like a "flush" of the skin from excitement.


----------



## Diesels_Mama

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm going to come off sounding like a fool on this one... But are red eyes a sign of allergies???
> 
> Just like any other puppy, Chino loves to play outside. He is 17 weeks and UTD on all of his shots..
> 
> He doesn't have any food allergies that I am aware of... But lately his eyes have just been red.. Day in and out..
> 
> Any guesses as to why?


I asked my doctor the same thing and he told me allergies. I notice it especially after cutting grass... The vet also said that he'll grow out of it and that he'll build immunity to it. Diesels eyes aren't as red as they used to be. He told me that when he turns a year old, then would be the time to start worrying about it. then he'll have to take allergy medicine then.


----------



## Pits4Life

Capris eyes seem to get a little red but when shes outside a lot she gets a lot of eye boogies lately..i would assume allergies especially since she sneezes a bunch to sometimes


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

My dogs eyes get red when they're overly excited or hot. I don't see it as allergies if it's just the eyes and they're not watering or look dry.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

redog said:


> Lucy gets red eyes when shes pissed or when she shes fixated on the flirt.


Lol...He does get it when he plays alot with his flirt pole... Interesting!



Marty said:


> In my case with Lilbit it don't have anything to do with allergies, hell she can just see a collar and gets all red eyed in the house, shes just high strung and knows shes going out and you best be holding on LOL


I don't really see it happening all of a sudden, I guess it's just that I was trying to take some pictures on my phone of him giving me the sad puppy face and I noticed it.. But I'll try and see if anything specific triggers it!



Hirihat said:


> It may also be dry eye. One of my dogs get very dry and we use a moisture ointment every now and again. It's basically a thick saline so it moisturizes, doesn't hurt and protects them from wind and such. With her, if she stares into the fan for a few, she starts getting pink much less if it is windy outside! LOL


I thought about this. It's very windy in Oklahoma. We have a/c blowing pretty cold and not alot of fans in the house. I wear contacts and direct air makes mine itch, burn and turn red so this makes sense.



Carriana said:


> Are we talking about the actual eyes here or the skin surrounding the eyes?
> 
> Loki gets it around his eyes after exercise. I think it's just like a "flush" of the skin from excitement.


Not the skin, it's definitely in the eyes.. I'd be a little worried as inflammation in the skin is normally sign of infection, correct? I mean I might be wrong...I'm no vet :rofl:



Diesels_Mama said:


> I asked my doctor the same thing and he told me allergies. I notice it especially after cutting grass... The vet also said that he'll grow out of it and that he'll build immunity to it. Diesels eyes aren't as red as they used to be. He told me that when he turns a year old, then would be the time to start worrying about it. then he'll have to take allergy medicine then.


I haven't asked the doctor about it yet... I figured if it's common enough, or if there's a home remedy on here that someone knows I'd try that. I didn't know age mattered much.. Now that I think about it, my buddy who I got Chino from cuts his grass a lot and Champs eyes get red when he's been out a couple hours.



patsar16 said:


> Capris eyes seem to get a little red but when shes outside a lot she gets a lot of eye boogies lately..i would assume allergies especially since she sneezes a bunch to sometimes


No eye boogers... Well some when he wakes up but theyre not a nasty color or anything. I just wipe them off and he doesnt have them unless he's just waking up in the morning.



NEELA said:


> My dogs eyes get red when they're overly excited or hot. I don't see it as allergies if it's just the eyes and they're not watering or look dry.


Makes sense. Kind of like what Marty said.... They don't water, and they really don't LOOK dry... The moisture seems to be consistent, but liek I said before Im going to start watching for certain activities that trigger it

Thanks so much everyone. I wasn't freakin out or anything, but it's just something I hadn't given much thought. He's right next to me happier than a clam... Tired with a little bit of pink in his eyes.


----------



## thaim

Marty said:


> In my case with Lilbit it don't have anything to do with allergies, hell she can just see a collar and gets all red eyed in the house, shes just high strung and knows shes going out and you best be holding on LOL


yup... sounds like deagle.. lol


----------



## Carriana

StaffyDaddy said:


> Not the skin, it's definitely in the eyes.. I'd be a little worried as inflammation in the skin is normally sign of infection, correct? I mean I might be wrong...I'm no vet :rofl:


It's not inflammation, just a flush of color, kind of like how we blush. I have a solid white cat w/ a pink nose and when he plays his nose will turn brighter pink. Same concept.


----------



## Jblondie813

My boys eyes get red if they are tired. I noticed that if they don't get the kind of sleep that they are used to, their eyes get red. It also could be caused by dry air. But maybe not enough "shut eye?!"


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Carriana said:


> It's not inflammation, just a flush of color, kind of like how we blush. I have a solid white cat w/ a pink nose and when he plays his nose will turn brighter pink. Same concept.


gotcha! thanks


----------



## pitbulljojo

I work for an eye sugeon {people} and EVERYONE has allergies at this time of the year {I'm in Chitown} . My female , Butter, gets them bad so she gets bendryl every night. Lots of watering, red itching thats get worse as the day goes on. They lids can puff up and get red too. Try wiping their eyes with an cold wet rag - Butbut doesnt like it but it helps. There are allergy drops {people rx drops} that you can use, but trying to get eyedrops in a pissed off 60lb pittie isn't that easy !!! Good luck


----------



## StaffyDaddy

pitbulljojo said:


> I work for an eye sugeon {people} and EVERYONE has allergies at this time of the year {I'm in Chitown} . My female , Butter, gets them bad so she gets bendryl every night. Lots of watering, red itching thats get worse as the day goes on. They lids can puff up and get red too. Try wiping their eyes with an cold wet rag - Butbut doesnt like it but it helps. There are allergy drops {people rx drops} that you can use, but trying to get eyedrops in a pissed off 60lb pittie isn't that easy !!! Good luck


his eyes dont get itchy, puffy or watery just red


----------



## DaddyDiezel

Very good post Staffy...

I've been noticing that Diezel's eyes have been getting redder 'round the pupil the past few weeks, and I feel better knowing it's not uncommon.


----------



## Nizmo

idk if its ben said before cause i didnt read every single post, sorry its late.
a dog has a third eyelid, some dogs it has color and sometimes theres no color and its clear. the eye has lots of blood vessels so in a dog with a clear third eye you can see the blood vessels which make the eyes look red and blood shot. Nismo's eyes are always really red, kinda droopy which expose more of the corner of his eye, which makes his eyes look even more red. its most common in boxers
and im sure alot our dogs have allergies of so this time of the year im sure is irritating them. i know mine are..
idk just some useful info i thought

here a good diagram of the anatomy of the dogs eye

http://www.ttlntl.co.uk/images/Anatomy/eye_anatomy.jpg


----------



## razors_edge

u been gettin him high??? my dog ate my sack bout 4 grams n her eyes were red n she peed on herself while she was asleep...no joke


----------



## razors_edge

no wonder u call him CHINO cuz he looks like 1 while hes on it....cant blame u


----------



## Nizmo

razors_edge said:


> u been gettin him high??? my dog ate my sack bout 4 grams n her eyes were red n she peed on herself while she was asleep...no joke


i would of been PISSED. lol


----------



## razors_edge

Nizmo357 said:


> i would of been PISSED. lol


naw not really it was worth 10 bux


----------



## StaffyDaddy

chill on it yall my dog dont smoke. he just binge drinks lol jk


----------



## razors_edge

i binge drink too......


----------



## mygirlmaile

StaffyDaddy said:


> chill on it yall my dog dont smoke. he just binge drinks lol jk


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Chino and I should hangout sometime...we have that in common. hahaha. jkjk.


----------

